

We are starting WebKit modularization - robin_reala
http://markmail.org/thread/fkiibwrwv3xporxx

======
dhx
_> We hope this will make it much easier to develop vendor-specific features._

DRM[1]? Flash/"ActiveX 2012"[2]?

We've seen a great deal of recent discussion about the harm vendor-specific
CSS properties[3] and X- prefixed application protocol header fields[4] are
causing. No two parties can agree on proposals for the HTML specification.
Microsoft, Google, Apple and Mozilla all tend to disagree and we're stuck with
vendor-specific browser features.

These are not good signs for the health of the Web.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3620432>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3620537>

[3] [http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
style/2012Feb/0998.h...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
style/2012Feb/0998.html)

[4] <http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-appsawg-xdash-03>

